# [Questions about Costa Rica - merged]



## Bee (Oct 4, 2009)

Does Costa Rica have easily highspeed internet connections in most hotels and timeshares?  Also, how is their cell phone service?  We have a business an must stay in touch with our office.

Thank you,

Bee


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wi-Fi locations in Costa Rica

Cell Phone Service in Costa Rica


Richard


----------



## eal (Oct 5, 2009)

We go to Costa Rica every couple of years.  There are internet connections everywhere - internet cafes, and desktops in the lobbies of most hotels and B & B's.   Cell phones are a different story.  We use inexpensive calling cards to call home, telling people to email us with a good time to call if they want to talk with us.  

Last winter we were in Costa Rica when Spring Training tickets went on sale online and we managed to get tickets to all the games we wanted to see with no difficulties. 

It's too bad you couldn't just forget about your business for a little while, Costa Rica will make you want to do just that!


----------



## Bee (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you for your help Richard and eal.  

Of course I will take my cell phone, but it sounds like I should not expect much service.  I think the calling cards are a good alternative.  I wish I could forget business while I'm away.  Unfortunately this is the downside to having your own business.  I really don't have to work much while I'm away, but I do have to be able to respond to a few important calls and emails.

In the internet link Richard provided, it suggest not taking a laptop.  Has anyone taken a laptop?  If so, any problems?

Thanks again,
Bee


----------



## Bee (Oct 6, 2009)

*Location - Costa Rica*

Hi,

I could use some advice.  I have just started planning a winter 2011 trip to Costa Rica. I would like to spend a week in a timeshare and maybe an additional few days in hotels. I think (very preliminary plans subject to change) we would like to visit the Arenal Volcanto, Hanging Bridges and one of the hot springs, Monteverde Cloud Forest and Manual Antonio National Park. We would also like to visit a coastal area. 

I'm having a difficult time deciding what area would be best because of the distances between areas we would like to visit and the condition of the roads. We will rent an car - suv, but still don't want to spend all our time driving.  My trading company Is II. II's highest rated timeshare is located near Manual Antonio. This appears to be great for visiting the coast and Manual Antonio National Park, but inconvenient for everything else. Can anyone recommend the best II timeshare location for the areas I have mentioned? 

Thank you in advance for your help.
Bee


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 6, 2009)

Bee - I've merged your 3 posts about Costa Rica.  If you have more questions/comments, please post them in this thread, rather than starting new threads on the same topic.


----------



## Bee (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks, Denise.  I thought I posted incorrectly.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 6, 2009)

Bee said:


> Thanks, Denise.  I thought I posted incorrectly.



Nope!  Just trying to keep all your info. in one place for continuity.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Oct 7, 2009)

Cyber Cafes in Costa Rica


Richard


----------



## Bee (Oct 9, 2009)

Richard, 

Thank you for the list of cyber cafes. I will definetly take it with me.

Bee


----------

